#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Topic: Christmas Wish List (Twisted Style)

## john9

Basically it goes like this... 

1. Each person responding grants that wish of the person they are responding to; but your granting their wish must be a bit twisted in nature. 
2. You make a wish.

Example:
Person 1:
I wish for a million dollars.

Person 2: 
I grant your wish and you now have a million dollars... But you live on a deserted island with no one around and nothing to buy. 

I wish for a hot wife.

Person 3:
You have your hot wife now... But she leaves you for your son.

I wish for a Corvette. 

Please keep your responses clean... But have fun with it. 


I'll get us started...


I wish for a Corvette for Christmas.





  Similar Threads: Router-switch Christmas sales up to 80% off Christmas Celebrations.ppt Seminar topic list Cocept of Twisted wire Cascading Style Sheets - Seminar Topic in MCA 4th sem.

----------

